# Impaction!



## Chewie (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is the first time I've posted on this forum. I came here because I'm in need of help. My 2 year old B&W Argentine Tegu appears to be bloated and cannot pass anything through her system. I've watched her struggle to relieve herself but nothing comes out.

I have read up on a few different threads and websites about reptile impaction, most saying that I should bathe her in lukewarm water and administer mineral oil. I let her sit in the bath for about 40 minutes-- I also mixed in mineral oil so that she could drink it. Afterwards, I placed her back inside her enclosure and let her be for about 2 hours. After about 2 hours, I decided to mix baby food and mineral oil together and give it to her (suggested by a user here). She ate all of it. It's been about 2 hours so far and she still hasn't been able to defecate. I'm not sure what else to do now. I've scheduled an appointment to see a veterinarian whom specializes in reptiles for tomorrow morning. I was just wondering if there is anything else I can try. Also, is impaction in tegus a common problem? Do you guys usually see tegus recover from impaction? I'm just hoping that she doesn't die because she means a lot to me.

*Enclosure: 6ftx4ftx4ft. Powersun bulb, 93-98F hotspot, Peet soil substrate


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 19, 2011)

_Welcome to the site,.. even though the reason for the visit is unfortunate. But the first thing I noticed is your Temps,.. 93-98 *F is that ambient or basking? Either way ambient is too high and basking is too low. What are your cool side temps and humidity at? 

For proper digestion they should have a basking temp of about 105* with 60-70 % humidity. Improper husbandry with temps and hydration can lead to impactions just the same as if they ate something they shouldn't have.

Besides what you have already done you can rub her tummy while in a warm bath and also allow her to swim a bit. Not much, since depending on how long she has and if she really is impacted it will be a little uncomfortable. But just enough to help move things along and see if that helps._


----------



## Orion (Sep 20, 2011)

I have heard of some people giving their Tegus mineral oil enemas. If you try that be extremely careful. I had an impacted Tegu that needed to have surgery. It was very expensive and her after care was very time consuming. I am proud to say she is doing very well and she is a great Tegu. But I would try to do as much as you can to avoid the long and painful process that surgery entails.


----------

